# Phil Heath documentary



## Beezy (Dec 2, 2018)

“Gifted The Documentary” is an hour long doc on YouTube. Has anyone seen it before I burn the hour?

https://youtu.be/9SaPawlmIEU


----------



## Seeker (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm tired of his whining narcissist making excuses ass. I haven't and have no interest in watching it. lol rant over.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 2, 2018)

I have zero interest in Phil. Might be worth the watch while on a treadmill or bike or something but I wouldn’t waste an hour solely on that.


----------



## Beezy (Dec 2, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I'm tired of his whining narcissist making excuses ass. I haven't and have no interest in watching it. lol rant over.



Haha! I got five minutes in and he was crying about getting 5th place, “Because I’m not 5th!” and I turned football on instead.
The Ronnie Coleman Netflix doc was awesome though.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 2, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Haha! I got five minutes in and he was crying about getting 5th place, “Because I’m not 5th!” and I turned football on instead.
> The Ronnie Coleman Netflix doc was awesome though.



See, I actually really enjoyed it.  Yeah, he's cocky and that can grate on the nerves, but some of the things he says are very true and applicable to the sport.

His comment about being 5th was really interesting if you actually listen to it again.

"what happened happened, I mean, I got 5th."  Deep sigh. "I'm not 5th, but I was tonight and that's just the way it is you know?  And that's just the way it is, that's bodybuilding.  I just gotta bounce back.  I mean, the measurement of a man is not how you win, it's what happens when you lose and what you do after that.  So, we'll see what kind of man I am."

His reaction to 5th is incredibly human and genuine.  Any of you who have actually competed should be able to immediately identify with what he is saying.  You spend the entire year working your ass off, eating right, training hard, etc.  Of course you are going to feel like you deserve it.  Couple that with the absolute shit that you feel like on the actual day of competition and it's a goddamn miracle people aren't knocking each other out on stage.  

I'm not a Phil Heath fan, but he's about as open as they come and he's worth listening to.  Some pretty damn fine information in terms of the lifestyle comes from him.


----------



## Beezy (Dec 2, 2018)

Spongy said:


> See, I actually really enjoyed it.  Yeah, he's cocky and that can grate on the nerves, but some of the things he says are very true and applicable to the sport.
> 
> His comment about being 5th was really interesting if you actually listen to it again.
> 
> ...



Fiiiiiine!!  
I’ll finish it while I work on my garage this evening.


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 2, 2018)

Phil Heath es una puta


----------



## Spongy (Dec 2, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Fiiiiiine!!
> I’ll finish it while I work on my garage this evening.



I honestly think it's worth it.  Not the best bodybuilding doc by any means but it's a good watch


----------



## Beezy (Dec 2, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I honestly think it's worth it.  Not the best bodybuilding doc by any means but it's a good watch



Anyone who can get to that level of any career or sport is worth an hour of my time.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 2, 2018)

I just am not real interested in most of the bodybuilders today because the extreme reliance on drugs has changed things. Watching the extreme training of guys like Arnold, Dorian, Platz, and Ronnie is more my speed. That's how I lift.  I watch these guys mostly volume training with low weights and obviously dumping unreal amounts of chit into their bodies and I just dont care. I know Ronnie was real heavy on everything but he trained like every workout was his last. 

Ive seen some videos of phil training and I think I could hang with him sometimes.


----------



## Beezy (Dec 3, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I just am not real interested in most of the bodybuilders today because the extreme reliance on drugs has changed things. Watching the extreme training of guys like Arnold, Dorian, Platz, and Ronnie is more my speed. That's how I lift.  I watch these guys mostly volume training with low weights and obviously dumping unreal amounts of chit into their bodies and I just dont care. I know Ronnie was real heavy on everything but he trained like every workout was his last.
> 
> Ive seen some videos of phil training and I think I could hang with him sometimes.



I’m not experienced enough to know if that’s true or not, but I do know that there always seems to be a big difference in sweat on the floor in old Arnie/Yates videos and most of the newer guys. 

The great part about a thread like this one is, just from talking about all this, I can’t fukking wait to get there in the morning. I may move all the clocks forward an hour and put the kids, and myself, to bed now so I can fast-forward to the gym.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 3, 2018)

Beezy said:


> I’m not experienced enough to know if that’s true or not, but I do know that there always seems to be a big difference in sweat on the floor in old Arnie/Yates videos and most of the newer guys.
> 
> The great part about a thread like this one is, just from talking about all this, I can’t fukking wait to get there in the morning. I may move all the clocks forward an hour and put the kids, and myself, to bed now so I can fast-forward to the gym.




Lol. Kick ass man!  I feel the same way when I watch anything about Dorian's training


----------



## German89 (Dec 3, 2018)

Beezy said:


> “Gifted The Documentary” is an hour long doc on YouTube. Has anyone seen it before I burn the hour?
> 
> https://youtu.be/9SaPawlmIEU



I'll watch this to passout too. Thanks!


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 3, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Anyone who can get to that level of any career or sport is worth an hour of my time.



What about curling, or Barrington? Or some fat nerdy Asian that calls himself a professional Gamer?


----------



## RISE (Dec 3, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I just am not real interested in most of the bodybuilders today because the extreme reliance on drugs has changed things. Watching the extreme training of guys like Arnold, Dorian, Platz, and Ronnie is more my speed. That's how I lift.  I watch these guys mostly volume training with low weights and obviously dumping unreal amounts of chit into their bodies and I just dont care. I know Ronnie was real heavy on everything but he trained like every workout was his last.
> 
> Ive seen some videos of phil training and I think I could hang with him sometimes.



I dunno man, ive heard docs like Dr. Rand and Dr. Thomas O'Connor who have talked about there being pros and amateurs out there who are loaded to the gills, and then there are others who run 600mg of test.  These are guys they treat and monitor. 
 Supplementation, training, and diet have changed just as drastically as gear has.  Dont think you can point the finger at all of them and say its specifically gear.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 3, 2018)

RISE said:


> I dunno man, ive heard docs like Dr. Rand and Dr. Thomas O'Connor who have talked about there being pros and amateurs out there who are loaded to the gills, and then there are others who run 600mg of test.  These are guys they treat and monitor.
> Supplementation, training, and diet have changed just as drastically as gear has.  Dont think you can point the finger at all of them and say its specifically gear.



Well whatever they are doing, they look drastically different than they used to. The condition is just different now


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 3, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Well whatever they are doing, they look drastically different than they used to. The condition is just different now


Evolution...


----------



## Beezy (Dec 4, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> What about curling, or Barrington? Or some fat nerdy Asian that calls himself a professional Gamer?



I don’t know what Barrington is, but have you ever seen that fat Asian fukker play Muse on Guitar Hero?! 
If you’ve ever played it you would appreciate the skill. 
https://youtu.be/JKo5II8-1dU


----------



## Beezy (Dec 4, 2018)

https://youtu.be/TtbiFQnfCuA

At 300% speed lol


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 4, 2018)

I also dont think that supplementation or training have changed much in the last fifteen years. Supplements still do nothing and the old training methods are still the basis for most every program.


----------



## Jin (Dec 4, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I also dont think that supplementation or training have changed much in the last fifteen years. Supplements still do nothing and the old training methods are still the basis for most every program.



You could be right about the drugs. But unless you see someone injecting themselves then you don’t really know what they take. 

Bodybuilding  has become more mainstream which means far more people in the pool of contenders which means more crazy genetic outliers. 

In in general I think drug use has gone up. Especially with slin and GH. But there range of drug use on the pro stage would most likely shock you: both the extreme quantities some guys take and how little other guys need to look the exact same way. 

Unless you see them pin or swallow their drugs you can never really know what anyone takes.


----------



## automatondan (Dec 4, 2018)

I agree with Jin but was going to say that GH, slin, and tren  are way more widely used and accepted as the 'norm' even for people who don't even compete (and some who don't even lift). How much more has it evolved at the pro level...?


----------



## Beezy (Dec 4, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I agree with Jin but was going to say that GH, slin, and tren  are way more widely used and accepted as the 'norm' even for people who don't even compete (and some who don't even lift). How much more has it evolved at the pro level...?



...don’t even lift?
What would be the point?


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 4, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I agree with Jin but was going to say that GH, slin, and tren  are way more widely used and accepted as the 'norm' even for people who don't even compete (and some who don't even lift). How much more has it evolved at the pro level...?




This.  

Insulin, GH, IGF-1, site enhancements, etc.  While they may have been around for a while, these things are normal for recreational use so you know these pros are using TONS.  Im speaking in generalities here and there are always outliers but I think this is pretty obvious. 


I mean, did anyone read Dallas McCarver's autopsy?  He was being coached by someone to do all that. His test level was 55,000 ng/dl for gods sake.


----------



## automatondan (Dec 5, 2018)

Beezy said:


> ...don’t even lift?
> What would be the point?



I just mean that with all the stupid fukking memes and whatnot, everyone is jumping on the tren train... And they don't have a clue about proper diet or training... The logic is: if I see a meme about it, then I can be jacked and happy too, and all I have to do is inject something... But they don't have a fricken clue and don't even lift. And that is just their first cycle.....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> You could be right about the drugs. But unless you see someone injecting themselves then you don’t really know what they take.
> 
> *Bodybuilding  has become more mainstream which means far more people in the pool of contenders which means more crazy genetic outliers.*
> 
> ...



It's become less mainstream if anything. Mr Olympia and Powerlifting competitions used to be on TV back in the late 70s/early 80s.

Ask the average person and they know Arnold...


As far as the other stuff...

The main difference between the 70s and now is GH/Slin. I'd bet dollars to donuts that if Arnold was in his prime now, he'd take whatever he needed to in order to win. And he'd win with those genetics and his work ethic. And he'd have synthol in his calves and everything else...

Most of the pros BBers you see doing "lightweight" high rep stuff built their bases with heavy compound movements when they were starting out. Nobody has ever gotten huge doing cable crossovers and tricep kickbacks.


----------

